# GERD suffers, foamy feeling in your throat?



## throatburn (Oct 5, 2000)

I have acid reflux, I get a "foamy" indigestion feeling often. Does anyone else get this? Is it caused by too much stomach acid and liquid? It seems to happen even after I take my med. 20mg of Acidphex.Prevacid doesn't work for me. Acidphex stopped working so great after about 10 days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2000)

I also suffer from reflux. I had the foaming feeling in my throat. Previacid didnt work for me either. It got really bad. Had all the test. Ended up have a hida scan. found out my gallbladder didnt work. So I had my gallbladder taken out 2 months ago. I no longer have this feeling. No heartburn or anything. It took a month but it all went away. Good Luck. Dawnshell


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2000)

I too suffer fom Gerd and IBS. Took Prevacid but it made my IBS worse. Am now back on Prilosec and both my reflux and Ibs are behaving. According to my GI they are finding more and more people are reporting diarhhea from the Prevacid. Have not tried Aciphex-yet-but the Prilosec is working for me now.I used to get the lump in throat feeling-is that what you have? Good luck-neither ailment is fun.


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

This is all new to me but I was diagnosed with reflux on Monday and given Aciphex. I'm not sure if it's working or not. I've actually noticed more burning hunger feelings. And I had severe pain around my navel after dinner tonight. He also tested my for H. Pylori and it came back inconclusive. I'm wondering if it's an ulcer but I was just scoped 1 year and 4 months ago for that! He wants me to stay on the Aciphex for one month and then see how I feel. I don't get the foamy feeling, more like a lump in my throat. I hope this medicine works so I don't have to be scoped again so soon.------------------C-Type IBS (slow motility)


----------



## throatburn (Oct 5, 2000)

thanks


----------

